# New York 1970's for my Warriors inspired setting



## lwhitehead (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi I need to know about New York in 1970's, it for my Gang setting inspired by the Warriors Movie and PS2 game. It's about a Coney Island Gang of Young Men ether called The Wolves or the Royals.

The main character is a normal well educated Young Man who joins this Coney Island gang, also another character will be the Gang Specialist Police Detective. I need help with creating these Far Out Gangs that come out at Night in New York City.


LW


----------



## moderan (Apr 18, 2018)

> I need help


----------



## SueC (Apr 20, 2018)

You might try this - 

https://www.ranker.com/list/photos-of-street-life-1970s-new-york/nicky-benson

Or just google what you need.


----------



## lwhitehead (Apr 21, 2018)

So they followed the Hell's Angels in New York, but what about the Far Out versions were feature in the Warriors Movie and PS2 game.


LW


----------

